# حب الدكاترة!!!!!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (1 مايو 2009)

*حـب صحـي جـدا*​ 
* 
​​





ً




هو= الدكتور 
هي= زوجته الدكتورة


هو:​*​​​*انا النهاردة ياحبيبتي كتبتلك على خروج معايا وهناخد سوا جرعة الغدا اليومية اتفضلي ادخلي

هي:** ميرسي.. استنى افتح ايدك

هو:** ايه اللي بترشّيه ده.. بِرفيوم؟

هي: **لا.. ده مطهر للايدين عشان انت مسكت الباب

هو:** ده بقى من انظف واطهر المطاعم.. المكان هنا معقم جدا وهيعجبك..
لحظة قبل ما تقعدي اتاكد ان الكرسي مفيهوش اي فضلات ملوثة..
**المرة دي يحرك الكرسي برجليه مش كل شوية هترشله مطهر على ايده.. 
اتفضلي استريحي.. 
(( جرثوم )) **ينادي على النادل..
ها ياستي تحبي الغذاء إيه؟

هي: **اللي توصفه ياحبيبي

هو: **طيب من فضلك تجيبلنا 30 جرام لحمة مشوية كلوريد الصوديوم قليل..
وطبقين شوربة فراخ ياريت المية اللي هتتعمل فيها تكون بنسبة 5% محلول ملح..
وطبقين خضار سوتيه.. 
ويفضل يتسلق الخضار في ميه مقطره.
استنى انا معايا 14 كيس أهم.. خدهم..
والحلو يكون 50 سم عصير برتقال للدكتورة وانا تجيبلي شاي وتحليه بتركيز 25% جلوكوز

هي:** ممكن اخد عصير موز باللبن؟

هو: **لا يا حبيبتي كده الصنفين مع بعض هيتفاعلوا ويضروكي..
ده أحسن عشان يقوي مناعتك..
مش هوصيك بقى الاطباق تكون معقمة في فرن على درجه 600 درجة سيليزيوس.. 
ويفضل لو الشوك والمعالق تكون بلاستيك استعمال مره واحدة فقط

الجرسون: **تأمر بأي حاجة تانيه ياافندم؟

هو: **لا متشكر جدا بس ياريت تجبلنا الغدا كمان ساعه و16 دقيقة..
عشان العملية الايضية بتاعة جسمنا متتلخبطش.. 
هايا ست الدكتورة ايه رأيك؟

هي: **حاسة اني بقيت احسن دلوقتي


هو: **يا ستي انا جايبلك هدية ونفسي اشوفها عليكي

هي: **معقولة ياحبيبي..
ربنا يديك الصحة يارب.. 
انا كمان كنت حاسة وجبتلك هدية انا كمان

هو: **ياسلام وعرفتي ازاي؟

هي:** إحساس بنفس الأعراض

هو: **وريني الهدية بتاعتك الاول

هى: **اتفضل ياسيدي بالشفا ان شاء الله

هو: **ياه.. وتاعبه نفسك ولفاها في صورة اشعة.. 
انتي عارفه اني بحب اللون ده 

هي: **افتحها الاول

هو: **إزازة دوا بشريطه حمرااا؟؟

هي:** دي إزازة فاتح شهية.. 
ومفاجأة فيها فيتامينات وحديد كمان..
هتلاقي معاد الجرعة كتبهولك على الشريطة الحمرا

هو:** طيب ياستي.. ربنا ما يدخل المرض جسمك ابدا.. 
شوفي بقى هديتي وياريت تخليني البسهالك

هي: **ايه ده؟ 
مش ممكن مش مصدقة عيني..
علبة جوانتيات كل صوبع لون؟

هو:** هاتي ايدك البسهالك

هي: **طيب اروح دقيقة التواليت اصلح كريم الحساسية واجيلك

هو: **اوكي ياحبيبتي.. 
بس اتاكدي ان البشرة شربته

بعد 10 دقايق

هو: **هاتي بقي أشوف المقاس مظبوط.. 
مال إيدِك بترتعش كده ليه؟
انتي لازم تعملي تحليل هيمجلوبين.. اكيد عندك انيميا

هي: **عملته طلع كويس.. 
هروح اعمل تحليل غدة بكره ان شاء الله عشان اطمن.. 
وانت مال وشك بهتان شوية النهاردة وعينك صفرا

هو:** فعلا انا حاسس بشوية ارهاق.. متشغليش بالك

هي: **اوبس معلش حصل خير

كوز الميه اللي على التربيزه اتكب وبسرعة تمد اديها في شنطتها وتطلع كيس

هو: ولا يهمك امسحه بحتة الشاش دي.. 
أكثر فاعلية من المناديل



هي: **يلا عشان تلحق النبطشية

هو: **طيب.. الاسعاف مستنياكي بره هتوصلك للبيت

جرثوم** -
روشتة الحساب من فضلك
*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

الله  يا بريسكلا


بجد شي حلو كتير

مشكوووووووووووووورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا كيلا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله  يا بريسكلا
> 
> 
> بجد شي حلو كتير
> ...



*ميرررررسى كليمو
نورت بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة يا كيلا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا روكاااااااااا
نورتى بمرورك يا قمرة​*


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههه 
حلوة قووووووووووووي يابريس دكاترة بصحيح 
تسلم ايدك ياقمراية 
*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> *ههههههههه
> حلوة قووووووووووووي يابريس دكاترة بصحيح
> تسلم ايدك ياقمراية
> *



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## مريم12 (2 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
هى دى الدكاترة ولا بلاش
ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى يا بريسكلا 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

جميله يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2009)

ممممممم...

طمنتينى عليكى يابت أنتى 

ههههههه

بس حلوووووة يا بريسكلا شكرا ياقمر ​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههه*
*جميلة يا بريسكلا *
*شكرا ليكى عن جد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## man4truth (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> *هى دى الدكاترة ولا بلاش*
> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى يا بريسكلا *​
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مريوم*
*ربنا يباركك*​ 








kokoman قال:


> جميله يا بريسكلا
> 
> 
> ميرررررررررسى ليكى
> ...



*ميرسى يا ماااان*
*نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههه*
> *جميلة يا بريسكلا *
> ...


* ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا جوجو*
*نورت بمرورك*
*ربنا ييباركك*


​


man4truth قال:


> شكرا


 
*ميرسى مان *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## twety (5 مايو 2009)

*كل واحد يتكلم بلسان حاله
الدكتور يجيب كلام طبى 
هههههههههه

شكرا يا بطوطه

*​


----------



## white rose (5 مايو 2009)

ياه ....هاد حب يجيب الضغط و يفجر القلب


بس لابق للدكاترة بغرفة العمليات مو بالمطعم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا ايديك بريسكلا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *كل واحد يتكلم بلسان حاله
> الدكتور يجيب كلام طبى
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا توتا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (5 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> ياه ....هاد حب يجيب الضغط و يفجر القلب
> 
> 
> بس لابق للدكاترة بغرفة العمليات مو بالمطعم
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا روز
ههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يونيو 2009)

هو المطعم ده بيعمل استشادة خلال اسبوع ولا اكتر


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي بريسكلا 
جااااااااامدة قوي ​*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 يونيو 2009)

*حب ضد المرض
الجمال دة 
الجاوكوز دة
هههههههههههههه
مرسى يا قمر*


----------



## tena_tntn (11 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هو المطعم ده بيعمل استشادة خلال اسبوع ولا اكتر



*ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي بريسكلا
> جااااااااامدة قوي ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *حب ضد المرض
> الجمال دة
> الجاوكوز دة
> هههههههههههههه
> مرسى يا قمر*


*
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا





​


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه

حلوووه اوى

شكرااااا​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> حلوووه اوى
> 
> شكرااااا​*



*هههههه
ميرسى لمرورك مارى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه

جامده يا بريسكلا

ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> جامده يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر*



*هههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمرة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههدكاترة تجيب الشلل


----------



## BITAR (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا دكتورة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *حـب صحـي جـدا*​
> *
> ​​
> 
> ...



ههههههه حلوه اوى يا بريسكلا ده اكيد شعر حر صح هههه ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------

